# "Not for the faint of heart"



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Or at least that's what the ad says. I think it means the guitars are heavy and you need to be in good shape to play them. 

Preserving quote for posterity:

"Not for the faint of heart.

If you know what this is, then you know what you've stumbled across.

If you do NOT know what has landed in your lap, take heed.

These are the most bad azz guitars of all time..

These Beast Guitars will eat your soul alive and make your bicthez nipplez hard....

Get ready for death..cuz the first time you strum these guitars into your amp, your eye ballz will burst out your fu*ck'in socketzzz!!!!!!!"









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Eye ballz are overrated


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The real warning sign is the bigsby.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

What a friggin' putz.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

This guy has a few pretty nice actual axes for sale as well:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks like we might have a new expression to add to the Kijiji translator:

"not for the faint of heart" = "not for the light of wallet"
"lots of mojo" = "beat to sh*t"
"testing the waters" = "not selling, just checking how stupid people really are"
"breaks my heart to sell, needs a good home" = "it's worth more because of sentimental value"
"do your research" = "I checked asking prices on Reverb"


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

A Pantera tribute guitar with a Bigsby?!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

My personal “favourite”-

“ Steve Vai Flame Tribute Guitar - Bare Knuckle Warpig pup 22k ohm”.

Last I looked, Vai’s looks like this:


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I'd call this guy a tool, but tools actually serve a purpose. This guy? Not so much.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

They’re all replicas. That’s Kijiji for fake isn’t it? Wasn’t Hanneman’s Raiders guitar a 6 string? I would also like to lend my voice to verifying the truth so eloquently expressed in colchar’s new signature.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

jimmythegeek said:


> They’re all replicas. That’s Kijiji for fake isn’t it? Wasn’t Hanneman’s Raiders guitar a 6 string? I would also like to lend my voice to verifying the truth so eloquently expressed in colchar’s new signature.


Replicas?

Let’s call it like it is: Fakes. Counterfeits.

He’s had those ads up before but not for a while. Seems to me the JP fake was priced $7G or more at one time. It was laughable.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes, in the previous ad the chibson was described as the best ever Chinese copy. I'm guessing they're all $300 Alibaba specials


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jimmythegeek said:


> They’re all replicas. That’s Kijiji for fake isn’t it? Wasn’t Hanneman’s Raiders guitar a 6 string? I would also like to lend my voice to verifying the truth so eloquently expressed in colchar’s new signature.



I pretend that it refers to the beer, but know that it doesn't.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> I pretend that it refers to the beer, but know that it doesn't.


Were you called out on your previous sig? I liked that one. lol


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Were you called out on your previous sig? I liked that one. lol



Nah, just decided to change it up.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I hope he's not relying on his demos to help sell his guitars.....just sayin'.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> I hope he's not relying on his demos to help sell his guitars.....just sayin'.


That was painful to watch.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> That was painful to watch.


....and what species of animal is a Bicthez anyway?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> ....and what species of animal is a Bicthez anyway?


“Bicthez nipplez”

Maybe he was thinking of these?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> “Bicthez nipplez”


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> That was painful to watch.



Saying that was painful to watch is like saying having a cystoscopy is only a slightly uncomfortable experience.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

$3,666CAD + $200CAD Shipping


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Grab n Go said:


> $3,666CAD + $200CAD Shipping


I wouldn’t fuck that with a stolen dick.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

What the fuck is wrong with this guy?

Someone needs to smack the stupid out of him.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I feel like he thinks daring someone to be stupid and buy it is a good sales strategy.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I feel like he thinks daring someone to be stupid and buy it is a good sales strategy.


Well, somebody managed to get _HIM_ to buy all of those at some point.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> Well, somebody managed to get _HIM_ to buy all of those at some point.


i wonder if he paid what he selling it for though?


----------

